# jerky



## patriots (Jun 7, 2010)

well just talked to my son the Marine over in AFG. He wants me to make him some jerky and send it. he said 5# would be great for him and the boys. Done all the other usual but never this. can someone direct on the site were there is step by step. Thanks


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 7, 2010)

Easiest way would be get either some cabelas kits or High mountain.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0

http://shop.himtnjerky.com/online/home.php?cat=248

Gander mountain has some good kit also, but not sure who makes them.

Follow directions in kit, can be made in your oven or a dehydrator, or smoker. I usually use a Cabelas 80L dehydrator, I can get about 20 pound of meat in it and get about 2/3 the weight in jerky depending on the meat.

If you go the kit route plan to allow the meat to cure for at least 2-3 days in the bottom of the fridge, I have left mine go as long as 5 days, this is important as it allows the cure to penetrate the meat and will keep the product from spoiling during shipment and when he gets it, i have some that has been sitting on my counter in a plastic container for almost a year with ill effects.

I like london broils or whatever they may be called where you live, sometimes you can get your meat guy to slice it for you for a few cents a pound.


----------



## jamminjimi (Jun 7, 2010)

I use a lot of High Mountain jerky cure. High Mountain has a web site you can order from. The instructions are very easy to read. Also the web site has some tutorials. My preference is to grind the meat. I mix my meat and seasoning the night before. Than place in frig over night.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2010)

First off thank your son. We have just found out that our son is out of Iraq and in Germany now. Now I have sent him stuff to Iraq and if you get one of those if it fits it ships boxes you can mail stuff to him that way and it's still the same price as if you were sending to your neighbor. I have sent 12lb of snack sticks and they lover them. So I know it wouldn't be nothing for you to make it and send it but your son and his friends will love you and him for it too.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 7, 2010)

God bless your son!  Thanks to him from my family.

Jerky is super easy, and you don't need a kit.  I let the meat partially defrost (usually venison) so I can cut it in thin slices across the grain.  You can also use ground meat pressed into strips if preferred.  I marinate mine in a combination of soy sauce & _Worcestershire _as a base in a 2:1 ratio (specific amounts depend on how much jerky you want to make.  Your final product will weigh less than half the original, so if your son wants 5# start with at least 10# of meat.  My typical recipe for 6# starting weight of meat is:

2 cups Soy sauce

_1 cup Worcestershire_

1/2 cup brown sugar (you can use honey, if preferred)

1 tbsp each of:

pepper
onion powder
garlic powder
Then there's the question of heat.  This of course subjective.  I prefer to use red pepper flakes, about 1 tbsp.  Cayenne, etc. are up to you.

Marinate 1-2 hours and smoke on low heat 150* max for 2-3 hours.  I like to use fruit woods for this, but it's up to you.  Then move to your dehydrator or oven for another 20-22  hours until jerky is dry but not brittle.  I use our gas oven on low with the door propped open to keep temps down.  Drives the family nuts because it makes the house smell so great!  Bag it all in ziplocks and ship to your soldier (I send it this way to my daughter at college all the time.).  I suppose Food Saver might be better for shipping overseas.

Enjoy!


----------



## patriots (Jun 7, 2010)

god bless our sons balli. I look forward for my sons return in october.


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (Jun 7, 2010)

patriots said:


> god bless our sons balli. I look forward for my sons return in october.


[h1]

*SEMPER FI!!!*[/h1]


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 7, 2010)

How do you send it to him and how long does it take to get it to him?


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 7, 2010)

here ya go, better make a double batch cuz they gonna eat it up like crack.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94748/sharing-our-deer-beef-jerky-recipe


----------



## patriots (Jun 8, 2010)

A package takes around 6-10 days. A letter takes up to 6-8 weeks. Priority mail - 13 dollars to send a box. Here is a question. What kind of dehydrator would you guys suggest. never used one, never had one. Can I do this on my sfb smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2010)

Better send 10# !

Been there, done that-----5# might not make it through the day, with a bunch of hungry young troops around.

God Bless 'em all !

Bearcarver


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 8, 2010)

I use the lil $20 model from walmart. it works great.


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 8, 2010)

There are a lot of dehydrators, you need to figure out how often you are planning on making jerky and such, if you plan to make a lot then pick up the 80L from cabelas, a little more expensive, but will do about 20 pound of meat in 6-8 hours. about 300,00 I think, I love mine and wish I had bought the bigger model.

If not then pick up the walmart unit and do smaller batches.


----------



## papagrizz (Apr 28, 2012)

patriots said:


> well just talked to my son the Marine over in AFG. He wants me to make him some jerky and send it. he said 5# would be great for him and the boys. Done all the other usual but never this. can someone direct on the site were there is step by step. Thanks


John,

Please thank your son for me for his service, and I pray for his safe return.

As far as making jerky, I will be trying this for the first time this weekend. I will put up a post, good bad or ugly when completed.

May I offer this prayer for your son:

*"When one American is not worth the effort to be found, we as Americans have lost!"*

 







*I know it's not a Marine Prayer, but I think it will work for your Marine!*

*God Bless,*

*Al (PaPaGrizz)*


----------

